# Chicken lot



## bacpacker (Jun 28, 2012)

I currently have 11 birds in a lot that is 32'x64' minus a 10x12 coop. We had a dry summer last year and the birds killed off all the grass and it's just a mess right now. Slick as can be when it rains.

I'm thinking about tripling the size of my run and dividing it into 3 sections. That will allow me to move the birds off the current lot and get it replanted. I can also rotate the birds between the lots every few weeks where they have fresh grass and plenty of area to roam in and let the other lots recover.

Has anyone tried this technique before? What kind of success did you have? What grasses seem to work best for the birds and to keep a good growth pattern going?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Have you looked at the idea of a chicken tractor? It is a run, but a movable run. Portable. That may be the best idea for you, for now. Or sod, which I think would (for me) be too expensive, because anything that you plant seed on, the chickens will eat as soon as it grows. Mix lettuce with grass seed, and the lettuce will keep them busy, too. And with the tractor, you can move them anywhere, not just a backyard. Just a thought.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I loved it when my girls were small enough to be in their tractor. Now mine is only suitable for a couple at a time at most so I only use it for isolation purposes. Course, if hubby had made my first run the way I wanted it, it would be movable on wheels and pretty much big enough. One of these days I'll get busy and make them a new tractor. It was nice being able to have them be able to scratch around in fresh areas while being safe from predators during the day. They loved it too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I had thought rye grass.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

bacpacker said:


> ...Has anyone tried this technique before?...


In my mind I build one like that all the time. and it works great!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't, but it sounds like a great plan.


----------



## bacpacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Fuzzie I have a tractor, it's what I started them out in. But if I put more than 2-3 in it they get bored and start pecking each other. 

Energy, I use Rye on our garden spots thru the winter to build and hold the soil in place. I'll have to try that on a spot thru the winter and see how it holds up. I'm also thinking Buckwheat might be good thru the summer since it grows so fast. It's not for long term but would get a month or so from a planting. Maybe do that two or three times during the summer.

Thanks for the responses everyone.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

bacpacker said:


> I currently have 11 birds in a lot that is 32'x64' minus a 10x12 coop. We had a dry summer last year and the birds killed off all the grass and it's just a mess right now. Slick as can be when it rains.
> 
> I'm thinking about tripling the size of my run and dividing it into 3 sections. That will allow me to move the birds off the current lot and get it replanted. I can also rotate the birds between the lots every few weeks where they have fresh grass and plenty of area to roam in and let the other lots recover.
> 
> Has anyone tried this technique before? What kind of success did you have? What grasses seem to work best for the birds and to keep a good growth pattern going?


i like the idea of having 3 sections. i may do the same this year with my flock.

good luck
piglett


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

One of the major chicken keeping books has a plan that has a central chicken coop with a giant square run that circles the coop. The run is divided into four corners and the chickens are rotated between the four. I think for good pasture that is a fabulous idea. 

A chicken tractor is great for a small amount of chickens, 4-6. If you get bigger, then the tractor has to be bigger and it will be harder to manage for one person. If you want huge and have space and a people tractor to drag it around, then you can go big. But for a small keeper, the 4 to 6 is best.

As for pasture, your best bet is to lay some money down and go buy a bag of high quality horse pasture seed. I have one picked out to buy this spring to try to up the quality of my grass areas for the chickens. It is $75 for a bag, I don't remember how many pounds, something like 40 or 50 pounds. I won't use it all, because I don't have a large plot of land, but I plan to break up the bag and store it in smaller bags so I can reseed small plots. 

I have mine picked out at my local Agway. She keeps a book of the things she can purchase and I read through the mixes and chose one that is used by horse people for grass pasture. A good all around mix for good quality forage. Go to your local Agway or feed store and talk to them about pasture seed mixes. One grain is okay, just buckwheat or just rye, but chickens do like to pick and choose depending on what they need at the time.


----------



## bacpacker (Jun 28, 2012)

Great idea about the central coop and 4 divisions. With where I put my coop, One side is limited to a long narrow area. The others are going to be more of a square and all three will be tied together. 

I agree that using a mix will give more options for them, and I could always include some buckwheat, rye, or clover to the run they are just leaving after I relocate them. By the time they come back, they will have some nice fresh greens to go after. Bying the 50lb bags is usually a nice cost savings as well. 2-5 gallon buckets with lids is what I store my extra seed in.Keeps it dry and the mice out.


----------

